# English Joiners Bench - plans & books



## secharles (Jun 19, 2018)

there are a number of details which this type of bench has that i like:






would anyone know of the books available that would have references to it?

I want an "all 'round" garage workshop bench, not a specifically dedicated fine furniture piece.

thanks


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There are lots of variations on that style. Nicholson is the most common reference but it appears in American books from the 18th - early 20th centuries. There are a couple on my blog linked below.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I know Chris Schwarz writes about it in one of hos books on benches. And has plans and videos on the Knockdown Nicholson on Lost Art press called the Naked Woodworker with Mike Siemsen. I found Richard Maguire's build videos the best for this build if you don't need a knockdown version on his The English Woodworker site
https://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/the-english-workbench/

Richard provides great real world instruction, all kinds of advice, cut lost, plans, and the video editing is far above anything else I saw out there. They are actually fun to watch.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

The Paul Sellers is an excellent workbench:
- thick top;
- apron glued to the top which makes a rigid L-beam;
- wedges which can compensate leg shrinkage;
- knock-down possibility.

Although if quick (2 minutes) assembly/knock-down is desirable, go for the Moravian workbench.

useful links
Paul Sellers (solid wood) 
Paul Sellers (plywood) (based on the same structure)
Moravian 
Nicholson

Whether your workbench will be a "fine furniture piece" or not depends on your skills and the wood used.
My workbench was a beginner's project with recycled pine. It is nevertheless fully functional and rock solid.


----------



## secharles (Jun 19, 2018)

thanks for the replies. i have signed up for your blog updates Woodknack and immediatey liked the bench on your site: https://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/2014/11/unusual-early-20th-century-farm-leg-vise.html

SMP - I've done a cursory glance at Chris Schwartz' work and do like how he does things. i'll track down the other two leads directly.

Sylvain, I am in the middle (episode 7) of Paul Sellers' solid wood bench build. it's the closes I have seen to having all the features I like.

also have fallen into the same trap which I mock in the young people: asking questions before seeking to resolve the solution on my own.

I have a thick paperback on the shelf titled* The Complete Woodworker *by Bernard Jones. isbn: 1-58008-015-4

on page #40, figure 100, there is the Plain Bench with Instantaneous-grip Vise (sic). very similar to the one in my original post video.

so again, thanks for the leads. i am off to research more information.


----------

